# Chihuahua



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Canelita said:


> GatoNegro, qué lindo tu thread. No he tenido la suerte de conocer Chihuahua, en realidad no conocía nada de ella, y ha sido una grata sorpresa ver cuán bonita es la ciudad. El contraste entre lo histórico y lo moderno es muy interesante, tienes razón. Me *parece que en el Perú no es tan notorio como en México, por lo que he visto nuestros vecinos al sur se sienten más cómodos con esa idea. *
> 
> Me gustó mucho la glorieta al principio, y la Quinta Gameros preciosa, qué pena que no hayas podido tomar fotos del interior. Y el viaje en tren espectacular, qué lindas vistas (me gustaron los cabailitos, la foto con la comida y la niñita con su ropa multicolor, qué lindura), y el cielo tan azul, pero también dramático por ahí. En fin, habrá que visitar Chihuahua algún día.
> 
> ...


a que te refieres con esta idea??? a mi me encanto el thread, es un México diferente el México norteño del resto de la Republica y un poco mas caro por cierto y un poco medio agringado pero lindo eso si. Ahora lo de los memonitas son inmigrantes no estoy seguro si son de Canadá o Holanda pero son muy trabajadores aunque muy cerrados casi no se mezclan con la demás gente son tipos rubios como un nordico de Dinamarca o Noruega, vinieron huyendo a México porque segun esto no les dejaban practicar su religión, y hasta donde tengo entendido el mayor grupo de menonitas fuera de su pais de origen esta en México


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

Por cierto los Mochis quizás no tenga gracias pero que lindas chiks habitan esas tierras...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Gato Negro... Te casaste con una chihuahueña? 
Estan buenas las fotos, a proposito.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Hola, Rey Arturo! A lo que me refería era que según lo que he observado (he estado en México en tres oportunidades) me parece que es más común ver edificios modernos muy cerca a construcciones antiguas (de tipo más bien histórico). Estoy pensando, por ejemplo, en algo así como la Plaza de las Tres Culturas, que sintetiza tres momentos históricos de México, reflejado en sus construcciones, uno muy cerca de otro. No que no ocurra en el Perú, simplemente me parece que es menos común. No fue en ningún momento una crítica, sólo una observación (por si se pudo percibir así). 

¡Muchos saludos, Rey Arturo!!! :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Kametza, sobre los menonitas, vi un segmento en televisión que son un grupo religioso alemán (a la manera de los Amish) que se refugiaron en México a principios del siglo XX para poder practicar su religión y filosofía de vida sin influencia del mundo exterior. Son un grupo aislado, aunque hay quienes han abandonado su religión y se han incorporado a la sociedad en pleno (conozco a alguien aquí de South Dakota que hizo eso). Se dedican mayormente a la agricultura y la industria agropecuaria, su queso y salchichas son muy preciadas, y viven una vida muy simple. 



kaMetZa said:


> Qué son los menonitas??? :?
> 
> Buenas fotos Gatonegro ! Interesante el centro histórico de esa ciudad..!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Gracias Canelita..! Vaya estilo de vida jee! Yo no me animaría a seguirles


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Hola amigos, de hecho hay una pelicula mexicana que en estos momentos ha ganado premios imprtantes y esta rodada en esta region de paisajes hermosos con verdaderos menonitas, se llama Luz Silenciosa, es sobre una historia de amor prohibida, la verdad se las recomiendo y de paso ven el estilo de vida de esta gran comunidad que ha inyectado su sabiduria a la economia chihuahuense.

Por cierto a un ciudadano de chihuahua no se le dice Chihuahueño, sino chihuahuense, ja ja ja, el primero se puede interpretar como insulto,


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waao .. interesante Chihuahua ... me Encanta su Catedral y La Quinta Gameros, x otro lado creo q veo una réplica del Angel dl D.F. ... o s q m parece .... lindas fotos GatoNegro ... cuidate y Bytes!!!


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

que buenas fotos, nunca habia visto fotos de Chihuahua y se ve muy bien, concuerdo en que esa fusion de construcciones modernas con antiguas le dan un toque especial a la ciudad, me sorprendio gratamente chihuahua, aunque personalmente el nombre de la ciudad no me gusta mucho (solo eso), por lo demas se ve que es una ciudad linda y ordenada.

yo de Mexico solo conozco Tijuana y Mexicali, pero creo que Chihuahua es mucho mas bonita.


----------



## MuNaySha (Oct 24, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Gato Negro... Te casaste con una chihuahueña?
> Estan buenas las fotos, a proposito.


no estoy segura pero me parece que a los de Chihuahua se les dice "Chihuahuenses", y no como al perrito (chihuahueño)

a ver si por ahi algun forista mexicano aclara eso


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

MuNaySha said:


> que buenas fotos, nunca habia visto fotos de Chihuahua y se ve muy bien, concuerdo en que esa fusion de construcciones modernas con antiguas le dan un toque especial a la ciudad, me sorprendio gratamente chihuahua, aunque personalmente el nombre de la ciudad no me gusta mucho (solo eso), por lo demas se ve que es una ciudad linda y ordenada.
> 
> *yo de Mexico solo conozco Tijuana y Mexicali, pero creo que Chihuahua es mucho mas bonita.*




pobre de ti, no te creas, pero ami como que no me gustan

y asi es, se nos dice chihuahuenses, tanto los del estado como a los de la capital


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

ACA LES DEJO UNAS (DE OTRA ZONA DE LA CIUDAD) QUE POSTEÓ EN UN THREAD DEL FORO MEXICANO NUSTRO AMIGO CHIHUASLIFE















SALUDOS


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Bastante simpática la ciudad; parece muy sosegada. Ya me imagino el calor que hace; aunque también he visto fotos donde la ciudad está con un manto blanco. Y su catedral me gustó mucho, muy churrigueresca.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Perdon GatoNegro si no te molesta incluiré unos videos para que conozcan mas del EStado y de sus 2 principales ciudades, Chihuahua Capital y Cd. Juárez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VENCEDORES SALUDANDOTE EN TIERRAS LEJANAS, JEJEJEJEJE

NO HABIA VISTO LOS ÚLTIMOS 2 PORQUE CREIA QUE ERAN DE LOS QUE YA HABIAS POSTEADO EN OTROS THREAD Y HAN SIDO DE LOS QUE ME HAN GUSTADO MAS


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

Rey_Arturo said:


> a que te refieres con esta idea??? a mi me encanto el thread, es un México diferente el México norteño del resto de la Republica y un poco mas caro por cierto y un *poco medio agringado* pero lindo eso si. Ahora lo de los memonitas son inmigrantes no estoy seguro si son de Canadá o Holanda pero son muy trabajadores aunque muy cerrados casi no se mezclan con la demás gente son tipos rubios como un nordico de Dinamarca o Noruega, vinieron huyendo a México porque segun esto no les dejaban practicar su religión, y hasta donde tengo entendido el mayor grupo de menonitas fuera de su pais de origen esta en México



como los tucanes de tijuana?? jaja, no mentira, muy lindas esas últimas fotos kay:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Lindo pueblo.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Lindo pueblo.


GRACIAS POR LO DE "PUEBLO":bash:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve muy bien en las fotos. Gracias a todos por el aporte.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Perdón, no he estado muy conectado al foro y se me pasó agradecer las visitas y los comentarios. Saludos!


----------

